# Thompsons Gym Edinburgh



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi guys, moving back down the Leith and picked up a flier today in a BB shop on the walk for this gym and it sounds too good to be true.........anyone workout there, is it any good? Cheers!


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Is everyone couch potatoes in Edinburgh then lol?!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

It belongs to my mate Rab Thompson ex Mr Scotland.... good gym


----------



## Focus (Nov 1, 2009)

cool i may check this out, moving back to edinburgh soon from fife, not been in a gym in 9 weeks so it can't come soon enough to be honest


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Zara were do you train?


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

where about is it? whats too good to be true?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> It belongs to my mate Rab Thompson ex Mr Scotland.... good gym


Really nice one, can't wait to join, moving into my new flat on Monday so will head down there on Tuesday...............is it a good mix off folk down thee Zara or am I going to be dwarfed by loads of 300lbs competing bodybuilders lol?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

andy said:


> where about is it? whats too good to be true?


Its in Restalrig mate...............just sounds amazing compared to the sh*tty gyms I am used to, the equipment list is great!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Zara were do you train?


Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym



PHHead said:


> Really nice one, can't wait to join, moving into my new flat on Monday so will head down there on Tuesday...............is it a good mix off folk down thee Zara or am I going to be dwarfed by loads of 300lbs competing bodybuilders lol?


Total mixture mate.... there's some big lads and some just train for fitness etc


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym


Was just curious, not that i would join there to perv on you


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym
> 
> Total mixture mate.... there's some big lads and some just train for fitness etc


Cool sounds good, can't wait as I really think I could progress massively if I actually had access to some good equipment, been stuck on the same lifts for ages due to lack of dumbbells/equipment ect.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Gracemount Bodybuilding Gym


thats a fkn hardcore gym that one...up at colinton??


----------



## Focus (Nov 1, 2009)

where did ya used to train m8?


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

PHHead said:


> Cool sounds good, can't wait as I really think I could progress massively if I actually had access to some good equipment, been stuck on the same lifts for ages due to lack of dumbbells/equipment ect.


how much is it a month? my membership runs out in a couple of months


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

andy said:


> how much is it a month? my membership runs out in a couple of months


Its says from £15 a month on the flyer mate which is cheap as f*ck IMO!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I goto Virgin active at the omni wish I never joined though cos its dear as fcuk and I just found out I get a free edinburgh leisure card from my work so started going to Ainsley Park on lunch break its got all the basics to get a workout in and Its opposite my work win win really now to try and get out my 12 month contract with virgin haha


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

PHHead said:


> Its says from £15 a month on the flyer mate which is cheap as f*ck IMO!


Thats decent mate go for it! other end of town from me though


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Focus said:


> where did ya used to train m8?


If you mean me mate, Xcite in Livy as the LA Fitness were I used to train got taken over by the NUYU and they ran it into the ground........LA Fitness was pretty good to be fair but Xcite is like a f*cking shoe box but some good guys train there!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> I goto Virgin active at the omni wish I never joined though cos its dear as fcuk and I just found out I get a free edinburgh leisure card from my work so started going to Ainsley Park on lunch break its got all the basics to get a workout in and Its opposite my work win win really now to try and get out my 12 month contract with virgin haha


get yourself out to ratho mate....theyve got a good gym out there.


----------



## Focus (Nov 1, 2009)

Dizzee! said:


> Thats decent mate go for it! other end of town from me though


virgin was the closest gym to me as well, apart from napier uni gym lol, went a couple times to try it out, but no mirrors, no mirrors in a gym WTF lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

andy said:


> get yourself out to ratho mate....theyve got a good gym out there.


If I drove id go there mate but I dont and woud be a nightmare trying to get a bus away out there eh

Meadowbanks decent they have a kinda normal gym and a free weights gym but again bit out the way from me im from Carrick Knowe


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Focus said:


> virgin was the closest gym to me as well, apart from napier uni gym lol, went a couple times to try it out, but no mirrors, no mirrors in a gym WTF lol


The uni up at riccarton is meant to have a really good gym now and only 20 a month


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> If I drove id go there mate but I dont and woud be a nightmare trying to get a bus away out there eh
> 
> Meadowbanks decent they have a kinda normal gym and a free weights gym but again bit out the way from me im from Carrick Knowe


craiglockharts good too. some good guys there..good staff too


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Focus said:


> virgin was the closest gym to me as well, apart from napier uni gym lol, went a couple times to try it out, but no mirrors, no mirrors in a gym WTF lol


no mirrors??????!!!!!!! unreal eh? they said they were getting them tho....its a good wee gym that.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

andy said:


> craiglockharts good too. some good guys there..good staff too


Its funny when people say like good guys train here and there etc.. cos when im in the gym nobody speaks to me lol dont look the road im on i must have one of them faces that says AVOID lol


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Its funny when people say like good guys train here and there etc.. cos when im in the gym nobody speaks to me lol dont look the road im on i must have one of them faces that says AVOID lol


awwww aye....ive seen you....

defo avoid


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Haha :2guns:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Was just curious, not that i would join there to perv on you


You couldn't anyway.... it's private 



andy said:


> thats a fkn hardcore gym that one...up at colinton??


Frogstone road west.... used to be right in Gracemount but the land was sold for houses. My best mate/ex owns it. It stinks and is minging but I love the place 



Dizzee! said:


> I goto Virgin active at the omni wish I never joined though cos its dear as fcuk and I just found out I get a free edinburgh leisure card from my work so started going to Ainsley Park on lunch break its got all the basics to get a workout in and Its opposite my work win win really now to try and get out my 12 month contract with virgin haha


Just cancel your DD.... what they gonna do?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Just cancel your DD.... what they gonna do?

My credit ratings bad enough just got myself out of debt and do not want more people chasing me for cash and getting bad marks on my file when im trying to build it up again lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Dizzee! said:


> Just cancel your DD.... what they gonna do?
> 
> My credit ratings bad enough just got myself out of debt and do not want more people chasing me for cash and getting bad marks on my file when im trying to build it up again lol


Very sensible! 

I have zero credit score, couldn't get credit if my life depended on it. That said, I've no debt... and thats the reason I cant get credit lol!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Ive been told i need to get a phone contract and a high interest credit card and spend 20 per month on it then pay it straight away so that this builds up my credit rating but see trying to get accepted for a credit card its imposiblelol


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats my first wks training done at Thompsons, its a really good gym and Rab's a really nice guy, a good crowd of folk there too..........there is sh*t loads of equipment there especially for legs and a big free weight area with dumbbells heavier than i would ever dream to need lol, the only thing thats a bit of a head f*ck though is all the weights are in lbs and not kg, never come across this before and its buggering up my lifts a bit as I'm either lifting to light or too heavy, I guess I will get used to it though!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Good mate glad to hear your getting on well there!

Is it a busy gym?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Dizzee! said:


> Good mate glad to hear your getting on well there!
> 
> Is it a busy gym?


I wouldn't say it was busy no but there's always a fair few guys in there training, its kind of strange as it doesn't look that big at first but every day I go there I seemed to find a new piece of equipment lol, definitely the right gym for me and once I've settled into my new routine hopefully i'll see some good progress.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

How much is it your paying?

I cant wait to get out of this Virgin contract and join a less commercial gym 57 quid a month is just far to much!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

PHHead said:


> Thats my first wks training done at Thompsons, its a really good gym and Rab's a really nice guy, a good crowd of folk there too..........there is sh*t loads of equipment there especially for legs and a big free weight area with dumbbells heavier than i would ever dream to need lol, the only thing thats a bit of a head f*ck though is all the weights are in lbs and not kg, never come across this before and its buggering up my lifts a bit as I'm either lifting to light or too heavy, I guess I will get used to it though!


Told ya was good :thumbup1:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

There are a fair few ppl from cenrtal Scotland on this board now. We should meet up and train one day soon.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Delhi said:


> There are a fair few ppl from cenrtal Scotland on this board now. We should meet up and train one day soon.


Mate theoretically thats a great idea but actually organising that would be shambles haha plus you got some more advanced folk and a few begginers (me included) but hey If it was organised I would be up for that like!!

Whats everyone elses thoughts?


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Delhi said:


> There are a fair few ppl from cenrtal Scotland on this board now. We should meet up and train one day soon.


id be up for that


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Should be in Edinburgh due to being the capital :rolleye:


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

dizzee! I take it you work for selex?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

OOfffttt Stalker alert here haha kiddin on

Im over at State Street bank mate


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

haha alright just thought that because thats where I work and we get free edin leis membership etc!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Your in Selex are you? do you ever go down to ainsley? I usually go over at lunch times mate


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

yeah man, not been there in about a year lol, a usually go to meadowbank or gracemount, meadowbanks pretty **** hot and has everything yool ever need to use. Might start using Ainslie at lunch times instead so i've got more spare time in the evening don't know what my boss will say to me disappearing for 2 hours at lunch tho lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Im usually about an hour 3 times a week mate makes you feel good about yourself the rest of the day at work eh

Meadow bank is brilliant mate i trained a few times like but Ainsley is just convienent for me and has all the stuff i need


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

a know what you mean,

whats the equipment like at ainslie nowadays? is it just smith machine, 3 benches for dumbbell work, and a few machines and loads of cv stuff?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

They have a power rack type thing you can do beching with or squats or what have you

Going to do the boxing class wednesdays at 1pm as well starting next wednesday


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

alright yeah a remember that

is it boxing or boxercise? do you know who takes it?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Boy called Metin hes apparently a japanese kick boxing trainer! Im not sure its all pad work and mini circuits mate good cardio eh


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

alright was just wondering because I'm doing boxing atm and the coach works here, wasny sure if that was him maybe doin extra classes but its not


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Where do you box about mate?


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

danderhall the now.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Told ya was good :thumbup1:


Yeah its great, took me a while to settle into a new routine as there is so much equipment I wanted to play about with but getting into the swing of things now!


----------



## fatpaul (Nov 2, 2011)

how do i get to thompsons gym? can't find anything on google street view. A link of google street view of gym would be ideal or directions PLEASE!!


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

fatpaul said:


> how do i get to thompsons gym? can't find anything on google street view. A link of google street view of gym would be ideal or directions PLEASE!!


You just walk right to the bottom of easter road mate then keep walking strait and you'll walk right past Leith links which is like a big park then you take the first right onto restalrig road and walk strait up there until you get to it, its on the left just before the tore bar pub.

Sent from my Vodafone 858 using Tapatalk


----------



## daptone (Jun 19, 2011)

Going to join there in New Year. Trained at Marcos for years before moving to England.


----------



## billy boy swole (Apr 19, 2014)

PHHead said:


> Cool sounds good, can't wait as I really think I could progress massively if I actually had access to some good equipment, been stuck on the same lifts for ages due to lack of dumbbells/equipment ect.


sorry to bump an old thread but are you still at thompsons?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

billy boy swole said:


> sorry to bump an old thread but are you still at thompsons?


I was thinking about thompsons too. anyone in this thread still there?


----------



## billy boy swole (Apr 19, 2014)

Dizzee! said:


> I was thinking about thompsons too. anyone in this thread still there?


just done first workout there today, sweet gym man. good people...weights being in lbs rather than kilos did my nut in slightly though


----------



## tomeglenn (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry for necroing an old thread but I've just started a new job around the Leith area and I'm looking for a gym I can go to before work.

Does anyone know how busy Thompsons in at about 7~8am and if he does any kind of personal training? (I haven't set foot in a gym for about 9 months!)


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I used to work in Edinburgh quite regularly and always trained at Rab's gym. He's a top bloke and the gym is well equipped.

I only trained there early a handful of times as I usually went after work but the morning sessions I was there it was fairly quiet.

I'm pretty sure he has an outside personal trainer that comes in for clients, I seem to remember reading a flyer on the wall about it.


----------



## billy boy swole (Apr 19, 2014)

Thompson's has been sold. Still a gym but some good changes been made. Currently called Spartan gym


----------

